# best component to use



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all
i have the rbh impressions speaker package i want to use 11.4 setup using my denon 6200 i want to connect the two front speakers and centre channel to a extra external amp and the rest to the denon in peoples opion what would be the best 3 channel amp to use thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t go wrong with the McIntosh MC303. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

https://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/xpa-gen3
The Emotiva XPA-gen3 would also work


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotta agree that McIntosh would be a great amp. Can we see some pics of your setup?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

XPA3 hands down ... a really solid powerful amp and, Im guessing confidently, a fraction of the cost of the McIntosh

I have one in my buddys 20k system doing exxactly what your intending...

And Im about to add the XPA3 to driv my L C R as well.... it's a beast

I just saw the price tag of the McIntosh - You dont even want to know......


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Can’t go wrong with the McIntosh MC303.





JBrax said:


> Gotta agree that McIntosh would be a great amp.





RTS100x5 said:


> I just saw the price tag of the McIntosh - You dont even want to know......


And don't make eye contact if you don't want to get hooked on their gorgeous green and blue color scheme. 
If you're budget allows, another contender in this arena is the Parasound Halo A31.

If you don't listen very loud, then you might be satisfied with a less power amplifier than those suggested above. And that can save you a lot of money. The Parasound Zamp v.3 weighs in at the lower end of the scale at 45W/ch for around $350. More choices on a lower budget are listed and discussed in this thread.


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

There are many available amp to choose for your convenience but of you want one of the best, you can choose Marantz MM7055 which is bit costly.


----------

